# Las Vegas Barbie - pic heavy



## vegasvisionstudios

Her name for herself not mine but this girl is a 22 yearold mother of 2 and first time model. I think she did real well all things considered



































© 2009 Bobby Deal Vegas Vision Studios​


----------



## Billhyco

some of her poses are a little weird to me but holy crap you said mother of 2!?!?  you know for sure those kids are going to catch hell for having the school milf


----------



## JayClark79

I want your job!


----------



## Kimberly81

God hates some of us and I just don't know why (mother of 1 who does not look like that)

Either way, great pics


----------



## Phranquey

Nice work, but I do have a bit of a problem with the full body shots on the white seamless....it looks too much like she is floating out in nothing.  Usually there is some shadow, especially under heels, that give the pic some dimension.  I don't know if your fill lighting was that good, but I suspect that was done PP.


----------



## ottor

OK .......... the hell with the landscapes and flowers I've been shooting.... I'm gonna fine me one of these !!!!! :mrgreen:

r


----------



## gopal

wonderful pix with great body.....good poses.


----------



## Derrel

The implants ruin it for me...too fake-looking and cookie-cutter. Sad tha young women feel the need to puff themselves up under the knife with bags of silicon, but then the Vegas economy has a significant economic component where women are payed a dollar or two at a time, on stage. Sad.


----------



## JayClark79

they are sitting alittle high... they must be new.... id still give it her.... maybe


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Derrel said:


> The implants ruin it for me...



:lmao:

Frankly the poses are so damn old and boring that I have a hard time getting interested. Bimbos are boring. Find a new way of photographing them and we'll talk again.

Now, I realize that that kind of stuff pays but I have a hard time calling it photography.


----------



## blueheeler101

I see why shes a mother of two!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katy625

c.cloudwalker said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The implants ruin it for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:
> 
> Frankly the poses are so damn old and boring that I have a hard time getting interested. Bimbos are boring. Find a new way of photographing them and we'll talk again.
> 
> Now, I realize that that kind of stuff pays but I have a hard time calling it photography.
Click to expand...

 
I  totally totally agree.


----------



## chammer

Derrel said:


> The implants ruin it for me...too fake-looking and cookie-cutter. Sad tha young women feel the need to puff themselves up under the knife with bags of silicon, but then the Vegas economy has a significant economic component where women are payed a dollar or two at a time, on stage. Sad.



damnit. for once i actually agree with derrel. please kill me now. :greenpbl:


----------



## vegasvisionstudios

Phranquey said:


> Nice work, but I do have a bit of a problem with the full body shots on the white seamless....it looks too much like she is floating out in nothing.  Usually there is some shadow, especially under heels, that give the pic some dimension.  I don't know if your fill lighting was that good, but I suspect that was done PP.




Yes if they were meant to be finished photos to hang on the wall in a frame then I would have left a shadow under the feet to ground the model. However this is actually commercial work shot and post processed to be used as custom stock. As such they are design elements that will be used by graphic designers and art directors as simple elemental pieces of advertising, promotional and packaging collateral. So in order to minimize the work the Graphic Designer has to do we light them flat, creating a perfect isolation by removing all shadows which allows the designer to model the lighting of the element to the lighting of the design it is being inserted into.

As far as my lighting goes well it is nearly but not quite that good. My lighting is actually done in a way that provides a pixel perfect isolation to mid calve and from that point down I do have a 5-10% gray that I quickly clean up using a fast pass of the dodge tool. But for the most part the image is isolated in the camera.


----------



## vegasvisionstudios

Derrel said:


> The implants ruin it for me...too fake-looking and cookie-cutter. Sad tha young women feel the need to puff themselves up under the knife with bags of silicon, but then the Vegas economy has a significant economic component where women are payed a dollar or two at a time, on stage. Sad.




Yes Vegas like any other large city has it's share of Strippers and Hookers. We also have a large number of female bartenders, cocktail waitresses, pit bosses, chorea graphed dancers, card and dice dealers and many other professions where a woman with large attention grabbing breasts will prove beneficial to them. Actually though this girl works in a high end day spa as a licensed massage therapist. I suppose that the implants may have added a few percentage points to her tips but interestingly she works in the kind of spa where wealthy business men send their wives to spend the day being pampered while they gamble, play golf or visit the strip club. This girl is neither hooker nor stripper and frankly I find your insinuation that she might be rather droll and insulting.

Personally I tried to talk her out of the implants before she got them as well but she made a choice based on what she felt she needed to do to return her body to what it was like naturally before she breast fed two children and yes she is a 5'10" naturally large framed heavy busted woman. So can I judge her or condemn her for making a personal choice that she felt was best for her? I think not.


----------



## vegasvisionstudios

c.cloudwalker said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The implants ruin it for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:
> 
> Frankly the poses are so damn old and boring that I have a hard time getting interested. Bimbos are boring. Find a new way of photographing them and we'll talk again.
> 
> Now, I realize that that kind of stuff pays but I have a hard time calling it photography.
Click to expand...



Frankly your attack is so damn ignorant and predictable that I have a hard time calling it anything other then arrogant and assinine. Attaching such a derrogatory title  (Bimbo) to of a woman that you do not know only shows you to be a Neanderthal who is intellectually and socially incapable of reasonable and logical thought. Your assumption of superiority that led you to think that it was OK to launch an unwarranted attack on a model who you do not know and likely never will speaks of an underling inferiority complex where one must put someone else down in order to make themselves feel good about yourself. In the end your attack and the support of your bandwagon is ultimately boring!!!!!!!!!!!

As far as your personal attack on my work well I don't care how long you have been a member here or how well respected you are I could give a rats ass if we ever speak again because your opinion means less then nothing to me. You want to judge my work then step up and back your opinions up with something of substance. If you can't do that then step off and shut up.


----------



## Josh220




----------



## camz

:lmao: ahhh the internet.  Op I'm not trying to step on your toes but if you put something out there(the internet) for the world to see you can't expect to get all graces about your work without specifying your objective.  I wouldn't take it too personally if I were you...it's the internet for crying out loud and everything is up for interpretation.

If you don't want negative feedback from your viewers then maybe specify up front that you just want positive feedback(or a pat on the back)...or specificy that you don't want feedback at all and you're just sharing.

I too saw this thread as open ended so I don't blame the others for commenting freely...


----------



## UUilliam

okay, I know we are guys, we cannot resit girls but Damn... The guy (Vegas Vison studios - Dont know your real name - Bobby?) Put the image up to be critiqued / displayed.. not to be gocked at and talk about how hot the person is, See the photo, not the model!
Yes she is attractive n all

also to derrel - I have been banned from a forum for saying more leniant stuff than that (more specifically "She has very manly feature" and I got perma banned.)


Very nice images, Great lighting nuff said?


----------



## vegasvisionstudios

camz said:


> :lmao: ahhh the internet.  Op I'm not trying to step on your toes but if you put something out there(the internet) for the world to see you can't expect to get all graces about your work without specifying your objective.  I wouldn't take it too personally if I were you...it's the internet for crying out loud and everything is up for interpretation.
> 
> If you don't want negative feedback from your viewers then maybe specify up front that you just want positive feedback(or a pat on the back)...or specificy that you don't want feedback at all and you're just sharing.
> 
> I too saw this thread as open ended so I don't blame the others for commenting freely...



CAMZ, I am sorry but I don't see where I am crying about a negative critique, I am responding to a straight up unprovoked attack on my model. Comments that were they made in the work place could easily be found to be sexually harassing and potentially slanderous to boot. 

If someone does not like the photo then by all means say you don't like the photo. Then please tell me what you belive is the true flaw in it and offer me a soulution for the problem. I have been at thios long enough to know that not everyone will be a fan of my work and I am ok with it. 

If you have a comment that something bugs you about the photos like the one poster who said he had trouble with the images being fully isolated, then I will happily offer an explaination as to my thought process for creating the image in the way I did. However arbitrailly calling the model a Bimbo and implying that she is a Las Vegas Stripper, those are personal attacks not image review. If I am attacked I will respond in kind that is human nature and anyone that expects otherwise needs to reevaluate their expectations of me.


After reviewing many of Cloudwalkers past posts it is obvious that he is the well liked or at least tolerated insult and negative post guy. I am sure he finds himself quite witty but unprovoked insults are not witty they are childish. Allowing a longtime member of the forum to launch attacks without provocation is ultimately damaging to the forums and if it is as habitual as it appears from reading his post history then I would say he is absolutely having a negative impact on this community. Were there less attacks and more open and honest critique around here then perhaps you all would see more of us working Pro's in here willing to share technique, lighting charts and post production methods with the community. But when a film age has been is allowed to attack at will it is not likely you will see the level of sharing on this forum improve anytime soon.

The fact that it is the internet and one can hide behind anonymous screen names does not excuse or forgive people acting like cretins and forgetting basic manners.

I have only been here a short time and in that short time I have been the recipient of several drive by troll attacks that where aimed at me and that is fine but my model is not here to defend herself so you can be damn sure I am going to defend her.

In the short time I have been here I have offered a lot of constructive critiques, several of them that have literally panned the image but at the same time I offered legitimate technical reasons for the comments as well as suggestions for solutions to problems.

Simply coming in and attacking an image because you don't like the personal choice a model has made about her own body is the action of a teenager not a professional photographer. So unless Couldwalker or any of the others who chose insults over critique care to substantiate their assertions with facts they need to step off and shut up. Unless of course they want to apologize to the model. All are entitled to their personbal opinion and like breast implants or not they are a part of todays world. 

As far as Cloudwalkers glib insult directed at me well he can insult me all he wants and I could careless. Until he can substantiate insult with fact and proof that he can do better then he is just another faceless troll to me.

It is exactly this kind of un-moderated BS that truly diminishes the value of internet forums today. You will never see me hide behind an anonymous screen name on any forum my name and the name of my company are always right there for all to see and as far as my work goes I will leave it to speak for its self because despite the attacks and insults I know the true quality of my photography and nothing I can say that defends it better then it defends its self to the reasonable viewer.


----------



## RMThompson

The poses are a bit cliche'd, and the first two do nothing to flatter her figure, especially the stomach area. All of the ones with the white background seem a bit cold and distant, almost mannequinish, but that's always the issue with white background shots - it always seems like advertisement photography. Couple that with a lack of expression, and it comes off as stiff.

However the last photo shows some life. The colors are nice, and the model is posing decent. Still not a lot of emotion but as a someone who also shoots the "Here is a hot girl" photo occassionally, this one does the trick.


----------

